# Ebay Projector Headlights (Sonar) VS. Spyder Projector headlights...........



## Iron Indian (Apr 22, 2011)

Which is better between the 2? They appear to be the samething. Looking for any issues with leaks, fitment, light output,
etc. If OEMs weren't so ridculusly priced, this wouldn't even be an option for me. But i need good looking headlights again.

Anyway, i'll definately go with black whatever I do....


----------



## Jay (Dec 21, 2010)

old post but maybe will help someone in the future, my ex got me the projector/halo headlights off of ebay (black) they're awesome personally they look better then OEM, and that with the halo's off, they make the car look meaner, no issues with mine fit perfect no fuss, the only issue is that they use H1 bulbs so i had to ghetto fit my "oem fitted" hids to stay in there.


----------

